# Engine bay wont clean



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi all,

hope you are good?

I tried using some Meg APC under the hood the other day on the plastics and the paint (places such as the suspension mounts) and it didnt really clean them that much. I then tried AG engine cleaner and that dint really do anything.

the paintwork just seems dull, does it need a good polish to help?


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Beemer 330 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> hope you are good?
> 
> ...


Have you tried a dilute of citrus degreaser?


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

I dont have citrus degreaser and am looking to not really purchase a new cleaner as spent hundreds and hundreds on products just before Xmas


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

BMWs don't have the same finish on the underbonnet painted surfaces as the 'super shiny' bodywork - looks like a matt colour equivalent.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

Try Surfex HD, start at 10% and then work your way up to 100% (neat), normally find that it shifts even the worst engine crud


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> BMWs don't have the same finish on the underbonnet painted surfaces as the 'super shiny' bodywork - looks like a matt colour equivalent.


spot on, shame really but we cant have every thing:thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Beemer 330 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> hope you are good?
> 
> ...


As has already been said, bimmers are matt finish under the bonnet so they wont be shiny.

However, I use Flash APC on my bimmer engine bay worked in with an Envy brush then wiped off with an old mf cloth. Im doing it a bit at a time and so far have done the engine cover, washer bottle, air vent hose and a few other bits of metal behind the kidney grills.

The flash has brought them up a treat although will need finishing off with some specific cleaner to add a shine.

There's not a lot of space under the bonnet by the wings and suspension turrets like a lot of cars I guess. Lots of clipped in cables which dont seem to move easily so it looks like Im gonna have a few cut fingers by the time I've done them!

I've read posts about using the Nilfisk on the engine bay after protecting electrical parts with plastic bags. Thing is, nearly everything is electric under the bonnet so Im reluctant to do this ATM.

Underside of the bonnet should be quite easy so I may start there next!

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the responses people, it is a real shame BMW didnt finish under the hood with their usual good quality of shinny paint.

I will give the APC another go with a bit more elbow grease and I have also got some 303 Aerospace to finish it off.

I will do a full report back with pictures of the progress.

thanks again all, a pleasure as always. :thumb:


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Beemer 330 said:


> Thanks for the responses people, it is a real shame BMW didnt finish under the hood with their usual good quality of shinny paint.
> 
> I will give the APC another go with a bit more elbow grease and I have also got some 303 Aerospace to finish it off.
> 
> ...


Most manufacturers don't these days! it cuts down on the most expensive element of the paint process - the clearcoat (which is often metallic)

the last new honda that my wife had (never again) had matt paint inside the doors!


----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Have you tried degreaser? It gets the initial rubbish off nicely


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

AG All Clean, MAGIC STUFF.


----------



## ryan_93 (Jul 12, 2009)

The dull paint on the inside of the engine bay is dull from new but can be polished to give a better finish.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

wonder what something like CG Barebones would look like sprayed on the matt paint? - would it just make a mess?

(I'm looking for a reason to buy barebones!)


----------

